# OpenSuse 10.3 - Setup - Erfahrungen



## oldschool (29. Nov. 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte hier mal eine 10.3 Installation besprechen.
Der Grund liegt u.a. darin, dass selbst mit dem "Perfect Setup"* zuviele Fragen/Fehler auftauchen
und eine Diskussion über mehrere Foren sehr unglücklich ist.

Ich würde mich über Feedback freuen und die Diskussion hiermit dann starten...




* Ich gehe von einem frischinstallierten System aus, dass mit Hilfe des PS* aufgesetzt wurde.*


* ProFTP:*
Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass umbedingt beim Kompilieren die Parameter des PS mitübergeben werden müssen,
da sonst das "Jailen" der Benutzer nicht funktioniert.
Ratsam ist es auch, sich in die Dokumentation von ProFTP einzuarbeiten!
Z.B. in Bezug auf gesicherte FTP-Verbindungen... (erweiterte Parameter beim Kompilieren)

Gegenwärtig habe ich das Problem, dass keine Dateien hochgeladen werden können.
.htaccess-Fehler! Lösung steht noch aus...

*Domains aufsetzen:
*Hier stellt sich mir die Frage, weshalb, wenn ich z.B. 2 namenbasierte Domains auf 127.0.0.1 aufsetze,
nicht auf "ANY" geantwortet wird.
Bzw. weshalb nur das "Shared IP"-HTML angezeigt wird. Keine Namensauflösung?




Rgds.


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2007)

Wenn Du dem perfekt setup exakt folgst, einfach die Befehle eins zu eins rauskopierst und mit Putty ausführst, dann funktioniert es perfekt.

Empfehlen würde ich Dir aber ein Debian, es ist einfach stabieler und einfacher zu aktualisieren.



> und eine Diskussion über mehrere Foren sehr unglücklich ist.


Es gbt nur ein deutschsprachiges und ein englischsparchiges Forum.


----------



## oldschool (29. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn Du dem perfekt setup exakt folgst, einfach die Befehle eins zu eins rauskopierst und mit Putty ausführst, dann funktioniert es perfekt.
> 
> Empfehlen würde ich Dir aber ein Debian, es ist einfach stabieler und einfacher zu aktualisieren.
> 
> ...



Hi!

Eben, es gibt 2 Foren...




Dann fang ich mal an:
Ich habe mich an das PS gehalten.
Lokale Mails (Root) möchte ich eigentlich auch über MailDir abrufen können.
Funkt nicht. Im PS steht darüber auch nichts...

Das mit dem ProFTP habe ich auch nicht ohne Grund geschrieben.
In beiden Foren habe ich nicht ohne weiteres diese Information gefunden...



Nachher gehts weiter.




Rgds.


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2007)

Man fragt Emails an root eigentlich nie über maildir ab. Wenn man die Emails einsehen möchte, leitet man sie z.B. mittels /etc/aliases um.


----------



## oldschool (30. Nov. 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und den Tip!

Rgds.


----------

